# Internet - Madinaty



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

Hi
just a question about the internet connections in Madinaty.
We are looking to rent a villa in Madinaty but have been told there is no installed internet connections - so how does everyone connect and what is the service like (we like to watch UK TV online).

Thanks for any replies.


----------



## Monty B (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi there. We live opposite Madinity in Sherouk and have had endless trouble with the landlines. We have just resorted to a modem with a sim card and top up when we need to. Not sure if you will have the same problem there. Good luck


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

A friend of mine lives in Madinaty and they are still using USBs. No idea of when it will be sorted,


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

aykalam said:


> A friend of mine lives in Madinaty and they are still using USBs. No idea of when it will be sorted,


At least it's good in Rehab


----------

